# arts activities



## tillyworld (May 16, 2010)

Hi everyone
I was wondering if anyone has any information on artistic activities in the general Maratea,Rivello,Lauria areas of Basilicata please. Galleries,art centers, groups,holidays etc. general arty goings on 

any feed back would be very gratefully received 

thank you


----------

